# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  VENDO FRUTOS SECOS Y HARINAS POR KILOS

## jjlauluy

BUENAS NOCHES
OFREZCO FRUTOS SECOS, HARINAS Y FRUTAS DESHIDRATADAS, A PARTIR DE 5 KILOS EN ADELANTE, PRECIOS, DISPONIBILIDAD Y MAYORES DETALLES AL TELEFONO 994393479 O AL CORREO jjlauluy@gmail.com, JORGE LAU  *HARINAS* Harina de almendras  Harina de coco  Harina de Linaza  Harina de avena  Harina Integral de Maiz  Harina de Cacao orgánica  _FRUTOS SECOS Y SEMILLAS_  Almendra tostada  Almendra cruda  Pecana Tapas  Nueces  Cashews  Castañas  Avellanas naturales  Pistachos  Ajonjoli  Chia  Avena Hojuelas  Goma Xantana  Semillas de Girasol  Nibs Cacao  LiNAZA granos  _FRUTA DESHIDRATADA_  Aguaymanto  Arandanos  Cranberries  Fresa  Mango  Piña  Manzana       Temas similares: Vendo albaricoques secos e higos secos. Artículo: Comer un puñado de frutos secos al día ayuda a la memoria Vendo Máquina cortadora de vegetales / frutas / frutos secos/ setas etc. FRUTOS SECOS Y DESHIDRATADOS Artículo: El consumo de frutos secos reduce el riesgo de padecer enfermedades

----------

